# Data sim Portugal 2015



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who have contributed to the recent Portugal threads.

The next question is what is a good data sim for a 6 week trip. Must allow tethering 1gig data min per 30days.

Alternatively a phonecard with 1gig data that allows tethering.

Pay as you go only

I already have an Europasim, my uk phone provider does not do foreign at reasonable rates.

jon


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Best bet is probably a local Portuguese PAYG sim - Optimus and TMN/Nos.

Portugal also has many free wifi hotspots, so you can use your smart phone/tablet/laptop there.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Try Vodafone in Portugal. I am told by local expats that they have a mifi deal with unlimited data over G4 for about £20 a month. I know two people who are using it to stream TV without any problems whatsoever. The cost of the mifi unit is extra at €69.90 but the data sim can be paid monthly at local Payshops for as long or short a period as you wish.

https://loja.vodafone.pt/homephone/pack.htm?pid=1098-10

It might be worth you buying the same mifi unit unlocked in the UK. It's a Huawei unit but the number is different to the Vodafone badged item.

JohnW


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wizzo said:


> Try Vodafone in Portugal. I am told by local expats that they have a mifi deal with unlimited data over G4 for about £20 a month. I know two people who are using it to stream TV without any problems whatsoever. The cost of the mifi unit is extra at €69.90 but the data sim can be paid monthly at local Payshops for as long or short a period as you wish.
> 
> https://loja.vodafone.pt/homephone/pack.htm?pid=1098-10
> 
> ...


I have one of these but you do need a Portuguese Fiscal number, as I suspect that you do with any other contract in Portugal.


----------



## MotorhomeWiFi (Apr 16, 2012)

KnowHow offer a SIM for Spain/Portugal

£7.99 for 1GB, £25.99 for 10GB on a 30 day rolling contract.

More info here: http://www.motorhomewifi.com/blog/the-definitive-guide-to-data-roaming-in-europe/


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

The Knowhow solution looks good but I am unwilling to do the rolling contract bit.
I was "advised" by PC World that you could just treat it as a one month contract by swiftly cancelling. 

Jon


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Used one of these in Portugal for a month in conjunction with local WiFi where possible. 
JT Hotspot MiFi device

Their Data Roaming Sim Card was one of MSE (Money saving Expert) best pick but now they seem to recommend Simply Roam.

MSE Recommends

Used MiFi in UK with Three Data Sim at good prices. Three Data available in some European Countries USA and Australia with Spain New Zeland to come in April check Feel at Home countries at Three. So for occasional use I'd just pay the extra to use the MiFi in non Feel at Home countries to save outlay on other prepaid packages but I'll look at the Simply Roam as well for future trips.
Contacted Three today and the operator hinted two more Countries would be added to Feel at Home soon this would be in addition to Spain and New Zealand so it may be that Portugal is one given Spain is to be added this year?

Steve


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Addie mentions Toggle in his MotorhomeWifi link. 

They're not the best at making things clear (Toggle, that is!) so it's maybe best to clarify that data in the UK is somewhat cheaper - £5/500MB, £7.50/GB and £10/2GB each lasting 30 days. 

But be warned. If the data auto renewal fails - as it did for me when my balance went too low - they will not alert you. They DO send a text if your auto top-up fails. 

I only discovered when my £20 top-up fired twice in less than a week :-( 

My problem was that I'd had it set up for calls n texts only over the last year or so when we were abroad and topping up when the balance fell below £5 was fine. But back in the UK I was using a £7.50 data bundle. 

I learned the hard way.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We used Vodafone last year for a couple of months. Yes, in theory, you do need a fiscal number but after we paid our 12 euros to get one, the dealer never asked for it :evil: They are easy to get in most towns. Just ask for the local tax office.
Vodafone, unlike Three, will accept your 1 month notice whenever you want to give it. That bit is easy.
Coverage is good though there are some blank spots.
Any 3 or 4G unlocked dongle will work fine. Don't go buying a dongle. If your router doesn't take a dongle, you can get one that does (TP-Link or Linksys do a range at much less than the crazy prices for the MyFi badged cut-down jobs).

Once you get South of the Pyrenees, most campsites will give you WiFi unrestricted and free of charge.

Patrick


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Another 'Big Up' for Knowhow. I'm using one in Spain with good results and excellent customer service.
Bd..


----------

